# 1M, 2F+babies, Christmas,FL



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

CHristmas, FL: I found a listing on petfinder.com for two *hairless *females who each had a mess of babies. Also, they have one albino male. They were dropped off together, so I'm guessing the male is the father of the babies, and it looks as if the hairless girls are dark double-rexes. Male can go anytime. Girls will go after babes are weaned. MUST BE PICKED UP AT SHELTER BY ADOPTER!!!! I would do it, but hubby says I can't drive 2.5 hours each way with my daughter "just for rats". Heck, I'd take them all... 

PRICE: FREE TO GOOD HOME. Donation suggested/requested, but not neccessary.

CONTACT INFO: [email protected] , (407) 568-7988, 
Fallin' Pines Critter Rescue, Inc.
23643 Christmas Cemetery Rd.
Christmas, FL. 32709-9550 

Note: if someone wants to adopt them, and needs a home for a couple babies, I'll take two if you meet me half-way or something!  I want to help, but I can't really drive much more than an hour from home - have a 2-yr old.

Also, the Tampa SPCA has MANY rats in need of good homes, all ages, both genders, very few pictures tho - check on petfinder.com for them as well. $5 each. Their phone number: 727-586-3591 9099 130th Avenue North, Largo, FL 33773 

Thanks all!


----------

